# Zellen eines Excel-Sheets per VBA disablen (ausgrauen)?



## FM@BHW (24. Okt 2005)

Moin zusammen.

Ich muss per VBA einen festgelegten Bereich, innerhalb eines Excel-Sheets ausgrauen und den Zugriff sperren.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das am besten bewerkstellige? :### 
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!!

Gruss


----------



## Sky (24. Okt 2005)

Worksheets("<name>").Range("<range>").Locked = true
Worksheets("<name>").Protect


----------



## FM@BHW (24. Okt 2005)

@ Sky

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort!

Zum Thema...
Ich hab mich wahrscheinlich mal wieder schlecht ausgedrückt.  :bahnhof: Sorry!!
Wenn ich z.B. eine *.jsp habe auf der ein Textfeld platziert ist kann ich "enabled = false" mitgeben um es auszugrauen und das reinschreiben zu verhindern.

Sowas brauch ich auch für mein Excel-Sheet (dein Code verhindert leider nicht das reinschreiben in die Zellen)...

Gruss


----------



## Sky (24. Okt 2005)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht.

Wenn man den Code 
	
	
	
	





```
Worksheets("abc").Range("A:A").Locked = True
Worksheets("abc").Range("B:B").Locked = False
Worksheets("abc").Protect
```
ausführt, so kann man in die Spalte B etwas eingeben und in Spalte A sind Eingaben nicht möglich. Es erscheint eine Meldung (sinngemäß) "Die Zelle ist schreibgeschützt... Um die geschützte Zelle zu ändern..."


----------



## FM@BHW (24. Okt 2005)

Hmm, wie soll ichs noch umschreiben...

Wenn du unter Excel z.B. mal den Menu-Reiter "Format" (oder einen Anderen) anklickst, findest du Menu-Einträge vor die ausgegraut sind und nicht angeklickt werden können.

Sowas brauche ich auch in meinem Sheet.
Der Bereich "E4:G7" ist mit Werten gefüllt.
Es soll nun ausgeschlossen werden das an diesen Werten manipuliert werden kann.

Gruss


----------



## Sky (24. Okt 2005)

Das macht mein Code doch. 

Hast Du ihn mal ausgeführt? Bei mir ist danach in allen Menü's fast alles Grau!


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Okt 2005)

Was du willst ist wahrscheinlich

    .EnableSelection = xlUnlockedCells 

in Verbindung mit .Locked=True, aber das funktioniert nur, wenn das ganze Blatt geschützt ist...


----------



## FM@BHW (24. Okt 2005)

Klar hab ich den Code ausgeführt.
Funktioniert aus bestens soweit!

Es gibt nur 3 Haken daran:
1. Man kann den Schutz von Hand wieder aufheben. Das darf nicht sein
2. Ich möchte keine Info-Meldung haben
3. Soll die Schrift aussehen als wenn sie ein Negativ wäre (So wie in den ausgegrauten Menus)

Gruss

PS.:
Die Menus sollten dir nur als Beispiel dienen wie der Textbereich einmal aussehen soll  :wink: 
Also einfach nur gesperrt, ausgegraut, dennoch lesbar und ohne Info-Meldung.

Auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank für deine Mühen  :toll:  Ist nicht ganz einfach mit mir  :autsch:


@ Bleiglanz

Das hört sich vielversprechend an...
Leider darf nicht das gesamte Dokument gesperrt werden    Man muss den Rest des Sheets noch editieren können...
Oh man, es ist zum heulen  :roll:


----------



## FM@BHW (24. Okt 2005)

Niemand mehr eine Idee?
Scheint so als ob es keine 100&ige Lösung für mein Problem gibt...!?

Gruss


----------



## Sky (24. Okt 2005)

FM@BHW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Niemand mehr eine Idee?
> Scheint so als ob es keine 100&ige Lösung für mein Problem gibt...!?
> 
> Gruss


Vielleicht in einem MS-Forum !?


----------



## FM@BHW (24. Okt 2005)

Jap, ich werd mich mal in der MS-Richtung umhören.
Danke nochmal an euch beide!

Bis zur nächsten Frage  :wink: 

Gruss


----------

